# Logo vereisen?



## Gudy (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi, ich habe mal wieder etwas mit meinem PS6 rumgespielt  udn da ist mir die idee gekommen ein logo was ich mal so entworfen hatte zu vereisen, leider sag das ziemlich bescheiden aus, hat das von euch schonmal jemand gemacht und kann mir ein paar kleine tips geben wie es realistisch rüber kommt?


THX


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Dezember 2003)

Meinst Du soetwas ?


----------



## Gudy (22. Dezember 2003)

habe eher daran gedacht einzelne eiszapfen an das logo zu hängen und es nicht als "eisblock" darzustellen.


----------



## greengoblin (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 
probier doch mal mit dem Wischfinger, Zapfen aus dem Rand des
Logos zu ziehen. Vorher natürlich einen Eisrand (bläulich-weiß)
dran machen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## immds (23. Dezember 2003)

aaaalso, das geht zB so...du machst bei der schrift mit dem wischfinger die zapfen oder nimmst den wind filter (achtung , ich glaube da must du die schrift drehen1)

dann gehst du zu den blending options (sorry benutze nur englische  version) as is bei den ebnen das "f" naja wirste schon finden, dort kann man auch schatten und so einstellen, dort machst du dann stroke (letzte option, das is ein rand um die schrift ziehen) die deckkraft setzt du runter und den modus, musst du ausprobieren...OK?

ichhab mal mein ergebnis geladen!


Immds


----------



## Gudy (24. Dezember 2003)

jo super vielen dank, genau sowas habe ich mir vorestellt, werde das dann jetzt mal testen....

THX


----------

